# windows update error "WindowsUpdate_80070BC9" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"



## debweinant (Feb 27, 2011)

windows update error "WindowsUpdate_80070BC9" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"
I am using windows 7 64 bit
I cannot install any important updates and haven't been since 8/2010


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

These links from Microsoft Support will help you up....
Link 1
Link 2

PLZ go through these support links and do reply if the problem is solved......


----------

